# CA Senate Leader: new $200 million annually for CA HSR



## leemell (Apr 15, 2014)

In an article in the LA Times State Senate President Pro Tem Darrell Steinberg today announced a new proposal to guide the use of California’s cap-and-trade revenues. It includes earmarking 20% of those revenues for the high speed rail project. The California HSR Blog analyzes it as maybe the deal that makes the construction happen.


----------

